# frontier and hardbody transmissions.



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

does anyone know if a frontier 4x2 transmission will fit into a nissan hardbody? ka series engine. they seem like the same truck different name. the only thing i can think of is maybe the bellhousings might be different fron the E and DE but it would be great if anyone knows for sure before i go to a u pull junk yard and possibly waste my time. thanks in advance!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to say they are identical, but I don't know for sure.

You should go to Courtesy Parts, look up each year's transmission separately, and compare part numbers:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/auto-parts/1997/nissan/pickup

http://www.courtesyparts.com/auto-parts/nissan/frontier

That would give you a definite answer.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

32010-3S711-frontier transmission....32010-1S701-Hardbody. does anyone know what the secnd series of numbers mean. Also thank you jp2code you've given alot of advice to me in previous threads and i really appreciate it.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks. I'm glad to help.

I don't know what the difference between 1S701 and 3S711 is, though. It could mean the newer version has more sensor inputs, or there could be more to it.

You might try calling your local dealership to see if someone in the parts department knows.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

alright ill try that thank you alot.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The first 5 digits are the part group and the second 5 digits make up the part #. For instance, all fuel filters start with "16400-" and oil filters start with "15208-"
The part numbers for the two transmissions are different, but that doesn't necessarily mean the later trans won't work, but you would be better off finding a trans from a '96 or '97 Hardbody, if you can find one. The block bolt patterns are the same on all KA engines. The starter location on the bellhousing "may" be different. Gearing might be different inside the trans, which would be cause for a different part number, but wouldn't keep it from working on an earlier model.


----------

